# Ohio: Blind fisherman does not qualify for 'free fishing license'



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

In Ohio, special needs anglers can apply for "free fishing licenses" if they need help to fish. But the state has changed the application and now says just because you're blind you aren't necessarily disabled.









More...


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Ohio News RSS said:


> In Ohio, special needs anglers can apply for "free fishing licenses" if they need help to fish. But the state has changed the application and now says just because you're blind you aren't necessarily disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really??? How nice of them !!!


----------

